# Wig And Pen Up For Sale



## piraterum (14/4/11)

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/po...wery,_Canberra/

Any takers?


----------



## DU99 (14/4/11)

better buy a tattslotto ticket


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/11)

Woolworths. Then Fosters and Lion will be queuing up waving tap contracts.


----------



## BrenosBrews (14/4/11)

Hopefully it's built into the sale contract that it's to be continued as an ongoing concern in it's current format for at least the next 99 years.


----------



## bconnery (14/4/11)

BrenosBrews said:


> Hopefully it's built into the sale contract that it's to be continued as an ongoing concern in it's current format for at least the next 99 years.


I really hope so. This would be a tragedy if such a long running and quality microbrewery was lost. 
I doubt it will be but even the prospect is disheartening...


----------



## thylacine (14/4/11)

Today's Canberra Times article re Wig & Pen

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local...en/2133756.aspx


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/11)

thylacine said:


> Today's Canberra Times article re Wig & Pen
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local...en/2133756.aspx


HTFU, Lachie - I didn't start brewing until I _turned_ 59 :kooi:


----------



## Murcluf (14/4/11)

> ''A lot has been done to promote Canberra wineries in the past few years, but there are five microbreweries in Canberra and a lot of people don't know that because there's been no assistance from government whatsoever, which I think is a shame.''



Can anyone name the other 4 microbreweries, I've only ever heard of the Wig & Pen in Canberra


----------



## deevee (14/4/11)

Murcluf said:


> Can anyone name the other 4 microbreweries, I've only ever heard of the Wig & Pen in Canberra




Yeah, Ziehorlz Brewery, Aussie Pizza Kitchen which makes beer on premises (I think they still do). Stricklands 1842 Beer (Brewed outside of Cbr I think). 

That is 4. Maybe U brew it is considered a microbrewery but is it?


----------



## mckenry (22/6/12)

More news about the Wig. Apologies if I missed another thread about it.
I'll be there week after next. Better make the most of it!

Oh Dear


----------



## Jay Cee (22/6/12)

BribieG said:


> Woolworths. Then Fosters and Lion will be queuing up waving tap contracts.



Funny you should mention that. In less than two weeks Woolworths will be assuming control of quite a number of Sydney pubs to add to their already massive hotel & gaming portfolio.


----------



## Jay Cee (22/6/12)

This is the brokered deal. They assume control in July. 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/wool...9-1226192278038


----------



## hsb (22/6/12)

How depressing. Bring the family to your local Iso*S*hop, you'll never leave.

I despise all the advertising defending pokies in my part of the world, like they're a force of good in the community, turning depressed seniors into minimal community sponsorship through the power of pokie. NSW is shafted to ever get a decent craftbrew scene against these dark forces.


*good luck to the Wig and Pen, only visited a few times but always enjoyed it.


----------



## mattyra (22/6/12)

Never had the chance to visit the place but always wanted too. Heard they had fantastic beer.

Shame it will most likely be purchased by someone that doesn't have the same idea of beer and stick Tooheys and XXXX on tap.


----------



## Wimmig (22/6/12)

AHB should make it the first official move of the AHB investment group.


----------



## DJR (22/6/12)

I am not 100% clear but it sounds like rather than the pub being for sale, it is the premises, and Richard is looking to move elsewhere? In which case I hope he finds somewhere else that is a good fit around that part of the city. Maybe round Dickson or Civic someplace else.


----------



## Jay Cee (22/6/12)

Let's hope he moves to the Blue Mountains ! I seriously think the area needs a micro brewpub, to tie in with the local tourism market. 

Back on topic, I have never had a chance to get down to the W & P, it was on my bucket list for summer. Left it a bit too late.


----------



## thylacine (22/6/12)

DJR said:


> I am not 100% clear but it sounds like rather than the pub being for sale, it is the premises, and Richard is looking to move elsewhere? In which case I hope he finds somewhere else that is a good fit around that part of the city. Maybe round Dickson or Civic someplace else.



As of last week's visit, Wig is still looking for new premises. Unfortunately, 'underbelly' type influences are apparently hampering availability.


http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/c...0315-1v5l7.html

P.S. annual truffle infused ('Randle') brew on tap shortly


----------



## Wimmig (22/6/12)

Blue Mountains would be nice for the tourist coin. Leura perhaps? 

Though, speaking of locations i am always amazed that somwhere like Cockatoo Island in the harbour doesn't have something happening. So many large, industrial warehouses with cheap[ish] commonwealth sub'd rent. Funky cafe / food joint with BOP beers. Yum


----------



## thylacine (22/6/12)

DJR said:


> I am not 100% clear but it sounds like rather than the pub being for sale, it is the premises, and Richard is looking to move elsewhere? In which case I hope he finds somewhere else that is a good fit around that part of the city. Maybe round Dickson or Civic someplace else.




AusBrewsNews article re Wig shift:

"Champion Brewery Seeks Comfortable New Home"

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/06/champi...table-new-home/


----------



## Jay Cee (22/6/12)

Wimmig said:


> Blue Mountains would be nice for the tourist coin. Leura perhaps?
> 
> Though, speaking of locations i am always amazed that somwhere like Cockatoo Island in the harbour doesn't have something happening. So many large, industrial warehouses with cheap[ish] commonwealth sub'd rent. Funky cafe / food joint with BOP beers. Yum



I reckon I would stick a micro in the Imperial Hotel at Mt Victoria, and work on the 'old world charm' of the premises. 

Cockatoo Island is a bugger to get to. I went there a while ago for an exhibit. I did have a couple of Bright Ales off tap while there, though it was a portable bar, not a regular fixture.


----------



## humulus (22/6/12)

Slightly :icon_offtopic: Please bring a decent drinking venue to Southern Sydney (the Shire)we lack anything that serves a "decent"beer! :angry:


----------



## /// (22/6/12)

humulus said:


> Slightly :icon_offtopic: Please bring a decent drinking venue to Southern Sydney (the Shire)we lack anything that serves a "decent"beer! :angry:



Not a better word said ...


----------



## Tim (25/6/12)

I concur. The Shire is a beer wasteland.....


----------



## gap (25/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> I reckon I would stick a micro in the Imperial Hotel at Mt Victoria, and work on the 'old world charm' of the premises.
> 
> Cockatoo Island is a bugger to get to. I went there a while ago for an exhibit. I did have a couple of Bright Ales off tap while there, though it was a portable bar, not a regular fixture.



I agree with the Imperial being the best place for the Wig and Pen. My local, except I do not 
go there because of the crap beer served.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/12)

So is it still open?
Any updates?


----------



## mckenry (31/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> So is it still open?
> Any updates?



I drank there on the 5th July. I know it doesnt help, but the barmaid didnt know when they were closing / moving.


----------



## Fat Bastard (31/7/12)

petesbrew said:


> So is it still open?
> Any updates?



Was there the weekend before last and it was going great guns. Bar staff didn't know when it would close, but judging by the empty shops next door, I'd say it's not far off.


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> Was there the weekend before last and it was going great guns. Bar staff didn't know when it would close, but judging by the empty shops next door, I'd say it's not far off.


Fingers crossed I can get there when we go down soon.
Cheers


----------



## bconnery (3/12/12)

Any update on this from the locals?

I was hoping to swing by on a trip from Beechworth to Sydney and combine a visit to a mate with a visit here early Jan. 

Not much news out there I can see other than that it is very likely happening but no updates on when, or if they have a new home...


----------



## Mattress (3/12/12)

The Wig is still up and running in its current location and will be for a long time yet.


----------



## jaypes (5/12/12)

Went there last night with a customer, must say a little dissappointed with the cash only policy.

Some nice beers but would have stayed till close if we could have put it all on the work credit card


----------



## Kodos (16/6/14)

Looks like the Wig has found a new home:

Wig & Pen to move to ANU's Llewellyn Hall

Google tells me a 7-minute walk from the current location. Details around when are still to be confirmed (probably some govt red tape etc) but it should be a good fit with the ANU crowd.

Richard Watkins has recently gone out on his own, to the BentSpoke Brewing Co in Braddon, and early signs are that both will co-exist nicely. BentSpoke sold out its first of six beers in one week!

Meanwhile, the Wig's new head brewer Tom Lillicrap is doing a good job filling some pretty big boots.


----------



## Forever Wort (16/6/14)

It's just around the corner, too easy. Not so good for city pub crawls but great for ANU students. 

It would be nice if they've completed the move by the time ANHC rolls around in October. It would be a pity if I can't drop in for a pint at the Wig & Pen for old time's sake.


----------



## Kodos (16/6/14)

Yes, not sure how long it will take or when it will happen. Either way it's pretty close to ANHC, worst case is it's not open at either venue right at that time, but that seems unlikely.

I have heard they're planning to get a bunch of new kegs in so they can stockpile beer while moving the brewery over. Hopefully that means there will be minimum down time between venues.


----------

